# Alfine Gear inch ratios 32x22 x 29" wheel (simulated cog sizes)



## mountaingoatepics (Jan 30, 2004)

Estimated Shimano Alfine IGH gear chart using 32x22 chain/cog, 29 inch tire, 175 mm crankset. Gear Inch Ratios were figured into gear inches in white above using Sheldon Brown's Site. 
The equivalent cog sizes were determined in yellow. Of course we all know there is no such thing as a 13.63 cog, nor any of the other fractioned cog sizes but it gives a good thought to perceived effort especially when gear inch ratio comes to mind.
Total Gear Ratio Difference 3.07
Gear Ratio 1 0.527, Gear Inches 22.2, Equivilent cog size 41.8
Gear Ratio 2 0.644, Gear Inches 27.2, Equivilent cog size 34.1
Gear Ratio 3 0.748, Gear Inches 31.6, Equivilent cog size 29.4
Gear Ratio 4 0.851, Gear Inches 35.9, Equivilent cog size 25.85
Gear Ratio 5 1.0, Gear Inches 42.2, Equivilent cog size 22
Gear Ratio 6 1.223 Gear Inches 51.6, Equivilent cog size 18
Gear Ratio 7 1.419 Gear Inches 59.9, Equivilent cog size 15.5
Gear Ratio 8 1.615 Gear Inches 68.1, Equivilent cog size 13.63


----------



## mountaingoatepics (Jan 30, 2004)

I've read so much on the Alfine that I forgot the review but I'd have to agree from the above results that I'd use the Alfine like a geared singlespeed. I think the words they used after saying that was, "it may be considered oximoronic" but I can follow the train of thought in seeing that you may choose a gear and stay there since between some gears there can be as much as 22 percent difference. For the low price and the low cost of maintenance I'd consider that as acceptable.


----------



## gschwell (Mar 10, 2007)

Have you found a good source yet for the 501 hub?


----------



## mountaingoatepics (Jan 30, 2004)

gschwell said:


> Have you found a good source yet for the 501 hub?


My Local shop quoted me a stellar deal that I could not turn down.


----------



## Doppler9000 (Apr 7, 2009)

Care to say $how much?


----------



## mountaingoatepics (Jan 30, 2004)

I'd say call him from the number on his website to get a quote. I'd rather him quote you a price to keep it fair to him and LBS's.


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

I think I, and a lot of other people are under the misconception the Alfine is equivalent to a 11-32 using a 20 tooth. It dawned on me that it is a transmission. Thus first is .527 rotations of the hub per single revolution of the sprocket, and eighth is 1.616 revs/1rev of sprocket.

So my ratios for a 29er using a 32-20 set up are as follows: ~38 31 27 23.5 20 16 14 12 

That's nice low gearing on the bottom, but the gaps are a little big in places. 

Now enough theorizing, I've got to put it all together. First off, I've got to get my ass to the LBS for the wheel build!

Drew


----------



## mountaingoatepics (Jan 30, 2004)

Last night I made my 1st ever pilgrimage to Lyons, Colorado. Though I have 5 bike shops within a 15 minute drive of my place and Lyons is a hour drive, I understand that Dave over at Redstone Cyclery in Lyons is the best wheel builder in the area and he's just a cool guy I want to give my business to.

Definitely a work of art



Went for a ride in the National Forest and saw some views before the Sunset



a pilgrimage can't be made to Lyons without hitting Oscar Blues...to be honest I tried to hit Cilantro Mary's 1st but they had closed 5 minutes before I got to back to town



a well deserved treat



I'll post some more pics once I have it on the bike.


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

mountaingoatepics said:


> I'd use the Alfine like a geared singlespeed.
> 
> I can follow the train of thought in seeing that you may choose a gear and stay there since between some gears there can be as much as 22 percent difference.


Why would you want to do that?? I've now got four hours off road on the Alfine + another 4 on the road, and can tell you I'm mashing through gears just like a cassette set up. You can pre-select gears which is awesome.

You do have to back off power (or even stop pedaling completely) if you downshift too late. It is very strange to do. The hub starts clicking and I'm still mashing. I had to tell the brain 'stop pedaling' and the hub shifted instantly the second I stopped. I know our local trails well, so this has only happened to me twice in 8 hours of riding.

Overall, I love the hub. I was running 34-20 until yesterday, when I changed to a 32. The gearing is perfect for off road, and I can still ride it home without spinning out too badly.

Drew


----------



## mountaingoatepics (Jan 30, 2004)

dru said:


> Why would you want to do that?? I've now got four hours off road on the Alfine + another 4 on the road, and can tell you I'm mashing through gears just like a cassette set up. You can pre-select gears which is awesome.
> 
> You do have to back off power (or even stop pedaling completely) if you downshift too late. It is very strange to do. The hub starts clicking and I'm still mashing. I had to tell the brain 'stop pedaling' and the hub shifted instantly the second I stopped. I know our local trails well, so this has only happened to me twice in 8 hours of riding.
> 
> ...


Hey Dru, I wrote that that before I had actually ridden it and basing it off of preconceived notions. I've got over 150 miles on mine now with somewhere along the 20,000-25,000 ft of accumulated climbing. I'm just like you shifting gears with the regular efficiency of a cassette. I'm running a 32x22 setup for the Rockies and its been a perfect ratio.

Jeremy


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

Yeah Jeremy, I kinda figured you wrote that before riding one... I had no idea I'd like the hub as much as I do, or whether I'd like the ratios since there has been much banter about how irregular they are. If you ask me I'd say the ratios are perfect. My 32/20 set up had me using every gear at least once during my last ride off road. The low gear is spot on for my needs since most of my riding is rolling terrain. I'm averaging 17 km/h during my offroad TT I do a few times a month. Why would I want any more gears than eight? Aside from 'more is better' of course...

Drew


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

5th gear is close to what I would use as my SS gear. How does 5th feel?

What's the diff between 500 and 501 hubs?


----------



## thadthetroll (Jan 22, 2004)

*Pint Glass*

So how do you think that hub would work for an old dude riding around where that pint glass came from??


----------



## brianko (Jan 27, 2008)

gschwell said:


> Have you found a good source yet for the 501 hub?


I started out calling a couple of LBSes, but they were clueless. (It's almost like they didn't want to take my money.) At any rate, Harris Cyclery built this up for me, came to $500 (SG-S501 hub, Salsa rim, spokes, Shimano center-lock disc, Alfine shifter, shipping, and labor). Took about a week and a half from phone call to delivery. It's been worth every penny AFAIK.


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

brianko said:


> I started out calling a couple of LBSes, but they were clueless. (It's almost like they didn't want to take my money.) At any rate, Harris Cyclery built this up for me, came to $500 (SG-S501 hub, Salsa rim, spokes, Shimano center-lock disc, Alfine shifter, shipping, and labor). Took about a week and a half from phone call to delivery. It's been worth every penny AFAIK.


Nice. Brings up a good point before my friend orders his... Do the Alfine's only take a centerlock disk rotor? My friend has 185mm Avid Elixer R brakes.


----------



## brianko (Jan 27, 2008)

Wish I Were Riding said:


> Nice. Brings up a good point before my friend orders his... Do the Alfine's only take a centerlock disk rotor? My friend has 185mm Avid Elixer R brakes.


You can get an adapter that will convert from the centerlock for other disks. I chose not to go that route because I wanted to keep my original SS wheel intact.


----------

